# Starting New Tank



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So I am giving my nephew my 5gal for Christmas. If I ran the filter through my tank (stuffing my old media with the new media) would that give enough beneficial bacteria for the tank?

I was also wondering if I pulled 5gal out of my tank and put it into that tank if it means it is fully cycled? Or would he still have to wait before putting fish in?

I'm thinking it is OK, but I just want to make sure to make it as easy as possible for my nephew. 

Also, I know this is not the classifieds, but I was wondering if anyone had a siphon laying around that isn't too big for a 5gal, or if there are any easy DIY siphons?


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Fishy_Addiction said:


> So I am giving my nephew my 5gal for Christmas. If I ran the filter through my tank (stuffing my old media with the new media) would that give enough beneficial bacteria for the tank?


Possibly. It depends a bit on the relative stocking levels of the two tanks and the percentage of media you can transfer over (also, if you're just putting it in now 5 days is a pretty short timeline... dunno if the bacteria will have time to transfer over). It will definitey give it a big boost though. Personally when I use cycled media I like to toss a bit of ammonia in there to test it first (should do a ppm or two's worth in 12 hours for a moderate bioload). I have occasionally had problems using pre-cycled media when it doesn't process enough ammonia right off the bat (although it does catch up pretty quick).



Fishy_Addiction said:


> I was also wondering if I pulled 5gal out of my tank and put it into that tank if it means it is fully cycled? Or would he still have to wait before putting fish in?


Water doesn't have much in it in the way of beneficial bacteria. It won't make a lot of difference.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Rockman said:


> Possibly. It depends a bit on the relative stocking levels of the two tanks and the percentage of media you can transfer over (also, if you're just putting it in now 5 days is a pretty short timeline... dunno if the bacteria will have time to transfer over). It will definitey give it a big boost though. Personally when I use cycled media I like to toss a bit of ammonia in there to test it first (should do a ppm or two's worth in 12 hours for a moderate bioload). I have occasionally had problems using pre-cycled media when it doesn't process enough ammonia right off the bat (although it does catch up pretty quick).
> 
> Water doesn't have much in it in the way of beneficial bacteria. It won't make a lot of difference.


7 neons, 1 betta, and 3 corydora to a 15gal

Well, I have my current media pad and the new media pad.

We are meeting up in January I think so at most I have till a bit after new years.

So after the 12hrs the fish could go in? Or will my nephew have to check the ammonia levels over a few days?

I know, but it is cycled. From a tank that has been going for almost a year now. So yeah. XD

Oh thanks for the quick response by the way.


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Im currently going through a painful nitrogen cycle with my tank. It is a couple threads above or below yours on the topic...definitely a beneficial read for you. 

I would use your old media (older the better) with the new filter in the new tank, add 1-2 fish and stock slowly (5-7 days apart). Make sure the water is pretreated with dechlorinator before hand. I've been told by multiple sources that light kills bacteria when out of the water so action accordingly. I wouldn't change the media until months after if absolutely needed.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Then my tank won't have a filter running. :-\
Could 2 zebra danios work or even feeder minnows?

Could it work running the filter for the 5gal (same Gph) with the new media and my old media for two weeks and then when it is time for us to visit make the 10min trip with 5 gals of water in a bucket and set up the tank right away? 
The water that would be going in would already be cycled and the filter pad at that point should be seeded right? Or should it be 3weeks?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

No need to use old tank water. The bacteria is not swimming. Tap water with Prime and whatever buffers you use is okay. The important thing is to use old filter media.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for what Tom said. No need to carry the water


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Looking back to my original question, I think I definately worded it wrong. Ugh, lol. Discraphae 1 Me 0

What I was trying to was... Could I use 5gals of water from my tank, put it in his 5gal(and a filter that is seeded of course), and it be fish ready? Like, fish ready as in go to the pet store once the tank is filled with my water and get a fish, fish ready. XD


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

No need to take water from your tank for this. Use a seeded filter, set up the new tank, fill with fresh water, add a dechlorinator, and add the fish. Done


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Use new water (dechlorinated) and your old filter media. The water from your old tank will not really "help" with the cycle. I usually have an extra filter on my fw tanks to instantly cycle my next fw tank, back when I was mainly into fw.

Anthony

(i.e. what Target wrote above)


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Old filter media + new water = cycled.

New filter media + old water = not cycled.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

keep this in mind...

your 10g tank with 1 filter and plants, and substrate/decor with 10 fish. your filter will hold half of your bacteria and your plants, substrate/decor will hold the other half. So if you take a filter old media to a new tank, it will roughly have enough bacteria enough for less than 5 fish in a day or two. After that, without fish in the new tank, it will decrease the amount of bacteria as it has nothing to feed on.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

The new filter wouldn't be new if it has been seeded I am giving the new one that name as a title. Not to define it as new.
So if it is helpful.... new seeded filter + old water= no waiting for PH to level out etc? He is on well water not city.... .-.

I have a 15gal tank not a 10...


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

"new seeded filter + old water= no waiting for PH to level out etc?"

Yes.. BUT you're probably best to use the water he'll be using for his water changes instead of using your tank water then switching to well water so I'd just do new water + new seeded filter


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Alright, fair enough. Never thought of it that way. XD Thanks. 


Oh, is it a good idea to get live plants for someone who has never had a fish tank before? (I get the feeling this will be my tank he gets to have at his house lol)


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishy_Addiction said:


> The new filter wouldn't be new if it has been seeded I am giving the new one that name as a title. Not to define it as new.
> So if it is helpful.... new seeded filter + old water= no waiting for PH to level out etc? He is on well water not city.... .-.
> 
> I have a 15gal tank not a 10...


I am just giving an example. A lot of people think a seeded filter means instant cycle without thinking bacteria on it only support partial amount of fish from the orginal owner's tank.


----------

